# Doofer Rahmen beim 27 Zoll Monitor



## Calva (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir vor eine paar Stunden den Acer s 273 HL gekauft (1920 & 1080).
ALs ich ihn angeschlossen habe, hatte ich einen schwarzen Abstand zwischen Hintergrundbild und Montitorrahmen. Sprich es wird nicht das volle display genutzt.( 1cm abstand ein mal rundherum) 

wie kann ich das volle display nutzen. oder soll das so sein.
ich habe auch schon ein spiel gestartet, das war da auch so.

kann mir wer bitte helfen??? BITTE.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2010)

Hast du vielleicht die Auflösung unter Windows bzw. im Grafiktreiber nicht auf 1920x1080 gestellt?


----------



## Calva (30. Oktober 2010)

die Auflösung ist die richtige habe 1920x1080 eingestellt.

ich habe es eben auch noch mal auf der PS3 probiert das habe ich volles bild. 
nur am rechner nicht.

hast du noch einen tip an dem ich nicht gedacht habe?


----------



## FetteNase (30. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kann man einen PC-Modus beim Monitor wählen, aber genau weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## iRaptor (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist es nur das Hintergrundbild oder auch mit Windows leiste etc?


----------



## Calva (30. Oktober 2010)

habs geschafft, hatte das HDMI Kabel benutzt daran lag es.

jetzt habe ich das vga Kabel mit DVI adapter genommen, jetzt ist es perfekt.

Danke euch trotzdem.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2010)

Calva schrieb:


> habs geschafft, hatte das HDMI Kabel benutzt daran lag es.
> 
> *jetzt habe ich das vga Kabel mit DVI adapter genommen*, jetzt ist es perfekt.



  Also die denkbar schlechteste Lösung!

Schätz mal du hast eine AMD (ATI) GRafikkarte.

Wenn ja --> gugge da:
How to change the options of ATI Radeon's overscan or underscan? | TechHelpBot


----------



## Calva (31. Oktober 2010)

Wieso ist die VGA dvi Adapter die schlechteste Variante. Worin liegt der Unterschied?
Werde werde deinen Tip aber mal ausprobieren. 
Danke.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

Calva schrieb:


> Wieso ist die VGA dvi Adapter die schlechteste Variante. Worin liegt der Unterschied?
> Werde werde deinen Tip aber mal ausprobieren.
> Danke.


VGA liefert ein Anlagos Bild Signal (schlechte Qualität)
DVI und HDMI können ein Digitales Signal übertragen ( bessere Qualität)

Wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde, hast du vermutlich eine ATI Karte und musst die Overscale Einstellung vornehmen! Muss ich bei meinem Monitor auch, da er sonst ein zu kleines Bild anzeigt.


----------



## Calva (31. Oktober 2010)

Ok danke für die aufklärung. Werde es heute mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

Da viele diese Funktion nicht finden,
habe ich dir mal eine kleine Bilder Folge gemacht 

Das Catalyt Control Center startest du, indem du Rechtsklick auf deinem Desktop machst.
Dort sollte oben dieses Programm "angepinnt" sein.


----------



## Calva (31. Oktober 2010)

CCC kenne ich. Hatte gestern auch schon drin gesucht.  Nur leider nichts gefunden. 
Wenn alles geklappt hat schreibe ich hier nich mal nen Statement rein.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

Calva schrieb:


> CCC kenne ich. Hatte gestern auch schon drin gesucht.  Nur leider nichts gefunden.
> Wenn alles geklappt hat schreibe ich hier nich mal nen Statement rein.



Wollte nur auf Nr. sicher gehen 
Bei einigen weiß man ja nie


----------

